# Fairfield Heritage Centre



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

The entire Fairfield building at 1048 Govan Road in Glasgow will be open to the public on a Mini Doors Open Day on Wednesday 23rd July from 10-4.The entire office building has now been restored to provide office accommodation and a Heritage Centre that is free for the public to visit. 
This event will be an opportunity for visitors to see the full extent of the building’s refurbishment.
I was at a preview recently and have added a small taster of what can be seen in the Heritage Centre on the First Floor. At the front door reception contrasting with an aerial shot of HMS DAUNTLESS on trials is this photo of CAMPANIA. These take up one wall each.
The Centre is well worth visiting and should open regularly in the afternoons following Doors Open Day on Wednesday. The Campania photo of course is only a very small part of the displays and models charting the history of the yard through good and bad times from Elder's to BAe Systems.


----------

